

GoDaddy Standard SSL Certificate is just 5.99USD - batuhanicoz
http://www.godaddy.com/ssl/ssl-certificates.aspx?isc=sshl5me01&ci=9039

======
batuhanicoz
I thought this maybe very useful for some of the developers out there like it
was to me.

